# Indoor cat limping and favoring one leg/paw



## SnowyOwl (Jul 21, 2015)

I noticed this today when she kept holding one paw up and she was limping. She does limp, and when she sits up, she won't put that paw down.
I held her paw and felt her leg, but she doesn't try to pull away so I don't think she's in a lot of pain like when she was sore from an injection from the vet last year.
I'm wondering if some ice would be a good idea until I can get her checked by the vet? I tried that last year after I saw the soreness and she definitely didn't like it.
I haven't even tried playing with her since noticing this, since I don't want her getting any further injury.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh no, poor baby. I'd hate to try anything without knowing what's wrong, or even what part of the body is bothering her. Can you tell if there's an injury or something to her paw? Does she have a fever? If the paw/leg seems swollen or hot to the touch, maybe ice would be the right thing, but I don't imagine that too many kitties would take well to having ice put on them. 

Is she eating, drinking, peeing, and pooping ok? 

I hope someone else has some advice for you while you wait for the vet.


----------



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

IMHO your more likely to hurt her then help as she'll fight to get away from you. Just let her rest until you can get to the vet.


----------



## SnowyOwl (Jul 21, 2015)

She's acting normal, playing with her toys on her own and jumping from the bed to the dresser. I don't want her aggravating any injury she may have, but she seems to be perfectly fine to run around, throw her toys up and catch them as well as jumping a small distance.
Her habits haven't changed, the limp is just ever so slight and I'm wondering if taking her to get her claws trimmed would be a good idea since I was intending to do so on Thursday, but then this happened.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi *SnowyOwl* !

I'd second *ArtNJ*'s suggestion....and even go a step further to suggest that you restrict her potential to delay any healing that may occur - or, even _worsen_ whatever is causing this. I'd be isolating her to somewhere in the house where she can't jump up onto heights nor navigate stairs.

And, if this doesn't resolve after a few days, have her seen quickly.

Is this the same leg that "was sore from an injection from the vet last year" ?


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

that's kinda weird that she can still run and jump but only limps when she's walking slow, right?

all I wanted to mention is that one of the indoor cats where I volunteer had a limp once and it turned out that the cause of his pain was from one of his claws. we felt around gingerly on the front paw that was the culprit and discovered he only meowed when one certain claw was touched. the owner of the shelter came in and examined it and said something about it looking like part of the outer sheath of the claw had been ripped off leaving the more sensitive area underneath. I didn't quite understand, but he got the clippers out and trimmed it a bit and the kitty was good as new!

probably not the case with your guy, but maybe a closer look at each claw is in order just in case?


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Between dog and cat that have had a limp, the vet advice is always the same. Keep them confined and rest so they can heal.


----------



## SnowyOwl (Jul 21, 2015)

I think I'll have to keep her in the bathroom when I leave for class tomorrow. It's the only room without a window so she isn't tempted to jump up and I won't put toys in with her. I'll still take her in to have her nails trimmed, I'll be monitoring her and maybe the claws are the reason. Hopefully, I won't have to keep her confined long. She doesn't like it when I lock her up but it's for her own good with this.


----------



## SnowyOwl (Jul 21, 2015)

*Any advice on keeping her calm during transit?*

I just took her to the vet, and I'm waiting on the bus to get home. I don't have a car and couldn't ask my aunt for a ride since she's busy today but tomorrow was going to be too long of a wait for me.
I know it's scary to begin with, but of course riding the bus and walking along the street with traffic is really terrifying I am quite certain. I stopped whenever I could to comfort her in the carrier, but she is now sitting with me to wait until the bus takes off and is noticeably shaking.
I think from now on I'll have to arrange a taxi ride because I don't want her scared like she is right now. I cannot stop people who are yelling and loud engines, so it's really the method of transit that is an issue.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, poor babies (both of you!). Celia shakes when we go to the vet, and it's painful to watch. 

You could try spraying the carrier with pheromone spray before you leave, and respraying as needed. I use something called At Ease, and it really works, but it seems to wear off after about 20-30 minutes, so I reapply. 

Covering the carrier with a towel so that she can't see may also help to keep her calm. 

What did the vet have to say?


----------



## SnowyOwl (Jul 21, 2015)

*My cat smells like fabric softener?*

Just so you know, I don't use fabric softener.

I DO use dryer sheets, which I remove while unloading the dryer and use the sheet to remove lint from the trap.

She does tend to like climbing into the laundry basket as I'm folding clothes to put away, but I've taken to putting the loads of dry laundry in a separate room to keep her from assuming it's play time while I try to fold stuff.

I just noticed this last night, shortly after returning from the vet which she was in the carrier for about an hour total, but that doesn't smell like anything except maybe her natural scent.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

interesting about the fabric softener smell. no idea.

so, how's her limp? looking forward to what the vet discovered, if anything.


----------



## SnowyOwl (Jul 21, 2015)

The vet said she was most likely sore from her claws being too long so after having them clipped she should be okay after a few days. She told me to follow up next week.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Glad to hear it's nothing serious, but wow, I would have never guessed that claws being too long could have such consequences, unless they were ingrown! I'm bad about keeping my kitty's claws trimmed; I'll have to keep an eye on how she's doing. 

The fabric softener smell: maybe something the vet used?


----------



## SnowyOwl (Jul 21, 2015)

I had to take her back in due to her third eyelid showing in the right eye, and she has not only inflammation but her eye is bloodshot. The vet doesn't know what could cause it as she's not running a fever and has no interaction with other animals. He gave me some ointment to put on three times a day for three days. She was NOT a happy kitty.

My main concern now is stressing her out even more. She was pissed off when I came home and shut her in her carrier (she was laying in there so I conveniently didn't have to force her in there) and was unwilling to leave it at the vet's without force. Now I just learned that I'm meeting my future roommate on Friday afternoon, about an hour after I'll get home from class. I have all day tomorrow to prepare, but Belle is terrified of other people and having three people coming is going to be really stressful. I hope this won't effect her healing, I know stress can have an effect on our bodies. Hopefully all goes well, they want to be sure my roommate will meet my cat but I'm not going to force my cat out from under the bed just for that.


----------



## SnowyOwl (Jul 21, 2015)

Now I'm really scared. I went to give her the final treatment for today and the pupil is all weird. The vet remarked on how her pupils looked just fine, which was another reason he couldn't think of something definitive of what caused the inflammation. I literally just saw this, could I have done something wrong when applying the ointment? I really cannot do anything else right now, I don't know if I can even sleep.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

maybe she scratched her eye somehow with her newly clipped claws? maybe that part was just a little rough or something?


----------



## SnowyOwl (Jul 21, 2015)

Fortunately, I didn't have to take her back as the pupil returned to normal. I'll continue the treatment, hoping to see improvement soon.


----------



## SnowyOwl (Jul 21, 2015)

OMG, I'm totally freaking out right now. She came into the bathroom after I got out of the shower, I picked her up like I always do and set her down gently like I always do. Well, she immediately started crying and her left hind leg is twisted around! I just called the emergency vet, I'm hoping to be able to take her in but I am really scared right now. I have so much crap going on. I cannot miss the lab tomorrow because it is the last one and no make-ups. Stupid professor didn't want me coming with a classmate this morning since I didn't have a real reason to miss lab. Great, now I do. If I cannot take her in tonight (it depends if I can get a ride, that vet is way out in the county on the north side and my aunt's the only one who might be able to help but she helps me out so much recently) then I'm taking lecture off tomorrow because otherwise I'll be away from Belle for six whole hours. Coming home an hour early is better. I have to keep her confined until I can get her in to the vet.
What more can I do for her leg? I'm so scared.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness! I guess I'd try to confine her somehow so that she can't move that leg around - maybe get her into a carrier if you can? Is there a taxi company that you might be able to call if your aunt can't drive you? 

This now sounds like there might be something going on in addition to her paw. I can't remember offhand if they did x-rays or not but I'd ask for them if they don't suggest it.


----------



## SnowyOwl (Jul 21, 2015)

Wow, false alarm - back to normal, just like the pupil from last night. I believe God is telling me to be more cautious with her, and to get insurance for her. I'm setting up a separate fund for her medical care and any expenses. I wasn't going to get the vet's new reward program since it seemed more for those who have to take their pets in a lot and purchase special food from the vet but now I will. $15 annually to get rewards is of course worth it. I thought I'd just have to bring her in maybe once a year for her shots.
This would have been the third trip in a month, too.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Whew, glad to hear it! I just realized that I don't even know if it's the same leg as the one she was favoring before she had her claws trimmed. But if it is, I'd get an x-ray done at some point. 

I kept thinking about pet insurance for my girls and somehow just never got around to it, and then they were too old. Some people prefer to save up, like you're doing, or to use Care Credit if it turns out there's a major expense.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

what a rollercoaster ride you've been thru with Belle! Geesh! So her leg was twisted and now it's totally normal again??? what the heck? so strange. I will keep my fingers crossed that you are both done with these crazy scares for a LONG LONG time!

happy thanksgiving!


----------



## SnowyOwl (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't qualify for Care Credit, but I can do the insurance and now that I will be paying half the rent (getting a roommate in next week) I can set aside more for her expenses. I'm going to set up the insurance when I get my check next week.


----------

